# Cell Phone Bluetooth Compatibility



## Hansel (May 7, 2003)

My mom has a 2005 A6 with the bluetooth capabilities, but is having issues connecting her cell phone to the MMI. Within the MMI, it only picks up 20 of her like 50 contacts from her Motorola phone. Its a pretty basic phone, but still bluetooth.

So here are my 2 questions:
1. Does anyone know how to fix this?
2. What phones does everyone in here have / use thats Verizon and has no issues with?

Thanks in advance. I wish I could be more specific about things, but Im a poor vw guy, no audi yet.


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

That issue has more to do with your phone not the car. Certain smart phones will only work with the phone list sync. Check the cars manual on the compatablitiy, also check your phones compatability.


----------

